

Twitter Turns Out to Be the Best Financial Advisor Around - sbashyal
http://techland.time.com/2011/08/17/twitter-turns-out-to-be-the-best-financial-advisor-around/

======
cek
"Admittedly, one month isn't necessarily a long enough period to make any
sweeping statements, but it's definitely a strong sign that Derwent Capital,
the fund founded by Paul Hawtin back in March, can successfully mine Twitter
to predict the market and keep your money safe in the short term."

What a horrifically written article.

~~~
hugh3
That sentence needs to lose the "admittedly", and everything after and
including "but".

 _one month isn't necessarily a long enough period to make any sweeping
statements_

Yup! We're done here.

